# Headless VirtualBox guest additions?



## Andrew Pennebaker (Nov 19, 2017)

Is there a smaller edition of the VirtualBox guest additions for headless mode, that doesn't require X11, LLVM, Perl, and Python? I'm trying to shrink a FreeBSD virtual machine from 1GB+ to something more space efficient for servers.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions-nox11


----------

